# "τοποθετείται στο υψηλότερο"



## Severus (Oct 2, 2014)

Χαίρετε! 

Μεταφράζω ένα πτυχίο από τα Ελληνικά προς τα Γερμανικά και δυσκολεύομαι στο να κατανοήσω τη σημασία της ακόλουθης φράσης:

"Ο βαθμός πτυχίου του φοιτητή τοποθετείται στο υψηλότερο: 17,75%"

τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Προτείνω κάτι σαν «is placed in the highest 17.75 percent (range)». Δηλαδή η βαθμολογία του ανήκει σε φέτα βαθμολογιών στο υψηλότερο 17,75%, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πόσο απέχει από εκείνον που πήρε την υψηλότερη βαθμολογία και πόσο από εκείνον που πήρε τη χαμηλότερη. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να το πούμε με percentiles.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, και μάλλον αυτό είναι, αλλά με μπερδεύουν δύο πράγματα: αφενός ότι το 17,75% είναι ασυνήθιστος προσδιορισμός ποσοστού και αφετέρου η άνω και κάτω τελεία πριν από το ποσοστό. Είναι σαν να υπάρχει κάποια έτοιμη φόρμα όπου αντί να εισάγεται βαθμός (π.χ. 8,3 με άριστα 10) δίνεται η αντίστοιχη πληροφορία με πιο νεφελώδη τρόπο.

Από πού είναι αυτή η φράση Severus; Εννοώ, αν είναι γνωστό ποια είναι η σχολή και με ποια κλίμακα βαθμολογεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Εγώ έχω πιο προκλητικό ερώτημα για σένα, δόκτορα: Με ποια φόρμουλα βγάζεις από 10 βαθμούς 10 μαθητών το νούμερο που δείχνει σε ποια βαθμολογική φέτα ανήκει οποιοσδήποτε απ' αυτούς τους βαθμούς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

Τι εννοείς; Οι φέτες και οι βαθμοί δεν αλληλεξαρτώνται ως μεγέθη. Μπορείς π.χ. ως σχολή (ή δημόσιο ) να ορίσεις τέσσερις φέτες:

1η φέτα: 9-10 (με άριστα 10) -- σπουδαίοι μαθητές
2η φέτα: 6-9 -- μεσαίοι μαθητές
3η φέτα: 5-6 -- προβληματικοί μαθητές
4η φέτα: 0-5 -- απορριπτέοι μαθητές

Απλώς, όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείς στάνταρ φέτες (π.χ. τα percentiles, που ανέφερες) πρέπει να έχεις κάπου ένα υπόμνημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

Εμένα πάλι το 17,75% μού λέει ότι σε 400 μαθητές ήρθε 71ος στη βαθμολογία (17,75 χ 4, για να έχουμε ακέραιο αριθμό) — αν και μπορεί να είναι πιο πολύπλοκο απ' αυτό (να έχει να κάνει με διασπορά βαθμολογιών).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

Δηλαδή, ο πρώτος τοποθετείται στο υψηλότερο 0,25%, ο δεύτερος στο υψηλότερο 0,50% κ.ο.κ.; Έτσι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις όμως το πλήθος των μαθητών, όχι; Και πώς θα λειτουργήσει με π.χ. 100 μαθητές;

Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ότι αν η βαθμολογία είναι π.χ. από 0-100, αυτός που είναι στο υψηλότερο 17,75% έχει πάρει βαθμό μεγαλύτερο από 100-17,75 = πάνω από 83,25.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ότι αν η βαθμολογία είναι π.χ. από 0-100, αυτός που είναι στο υψηλότερο 17,75% έχει πάρει βαθμό μεγαλύτερο από 100-17,75 = πάνω από 83,25.



Στην περίπτωση του 17,75% απλώς υποθέτω ότι το δεκαδικό δίνει την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για 400 άτομα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι στρογγύλεμα. Ωστόσο, η υπόθεση αυτή δικαιολογεί κάπως τον ευφημισμό «τοποθετείται στο υψηλότερο Χ%». Δυσκολότερος είναι ο ευφημισμός στην περίπτωση που θα μπορούσε να πει: Η βαθμολογία του είναι 83,25 στα 100.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον τι θα θεωρούσαμε πιο ευφημιστικό. Να είσαι 71ος στους 400 ή να έχεις πάνω από 83,25 στα 100 της βαθμολογίας. Εμένα, το πρώτο δεν μου λέει τίποτε επειδή μπορείς να είσαι 71ος και με βαθμό κάτω από τη βάση (εκτός αν η αξιολόγηση γίνεται με προκαθορισμένη κλιμάκωση βαθμών).


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 3, 2014)

Εμένα πάλι γιατί η προς μετάφραση πρόταση δεν μου μοιάζει και πολύ να έχει διατυπωθεί σε φυσιολογικά ελληνικά; Είναι αυτός τρόπος έκφρασης στην ελληνική γλώσσα; Είμαι εγώ παράξενος; :) ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

Για να το γυροφέρνουμε απ' το μεσημέρι και, εκτός από δύο θαρραλέους, οι άλλοι να μη μιλάμε μόνο να το κοιτάμε όπως οι γάτες το μπαγιάτικο ψάρι, μάλλον δεν είσαι εσύ ο παράξενος, Ρογήρε. Ή αν είσαι, είμαι κι εγώ, είναι κι ο Severus που ρωτάει. 
Δεν απορώ που απορούμε, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από πού είναι αυτή η φράση Severus; Εννοώ, αν είναι γνωστό ποια είναι η σχολή και με ποια κλίμακα βαθμολογεί.


.....


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

Αυτό είδα κι εγώ κι έγραψα ότι απορούμε. Όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2014)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό από τα δύο λέει το ποσοστό αυτό:
α. ο φοιτητής εβγαλε βαθμό που τον τοποθετεί στο ανώτερο 20% της τάξης
β. ο φοιτητής έβγαλε βαθμό που τον τοποθετέι στο κατώτερο 20% της τάξης
(το έκανα 20 για πιο στρογγυλο)
Δηλαδή αν είχε 100 η τάξη αυτός θα ήταν στους 20 πρώτους ή στους 20 τελευταίους;
Ο Νίκελ λεέι το ένα κι ο Δόχτορας το άλλο.

Edit: το ξανακοίταξα και καταλήγω στο ότι αν δουλευουν με κανονική κατανομή, τότε ίσως εννοούν ποσοστημόρια: the grade is in the 17.25 percentile, κοινώς ότι είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το τέλος. Μόνο που αυτό δε συμβολίζεται με %. 
Επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι για να κοιτάζει να παέι εξωτερικό για μεταπτυχιακά μάλλον απίθανο να είναι από αυτούς που πήραν πτυχίο με σκέτο καλώς (εκτός αν είναι από τους τελευταιους αλλά έχει πτυχίο άριστα). Οπότε μήπως απλά εννοούν ότι ο φοιτητής ανήκει στο τοπ-20 της τάξης;


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2014)

Από εδώ (σελ.2), διαβάζω: 
Στο Παράρτημα Διπλώματος, που θα λαμβάνουν οι απόφοιτοι του Ιδρύματος από την αμέσως επόμενη ορκωμοσία (Ιούνιος 2014) και εξής, θα πρέπει – μαζί με το νέο τρόπο υπολογισμού του βαθμού πτυχίου – να συμπεριληφθεί και ένας Πίνακας Κατάταξης της βαθμολογίας των πτυχιούχων. Ο Πίνακας αυτός θα πρέπει να έχει την εξής μορφή (τα αναφερόμενα ποσοστά είναι παραδειγματικά):

Κατάταξη Βαθμολογίας


Βαθμός Πτυχίου | Βαθμολογικό Ποσοστό
9,00 - | 10, 5%

9,00 - 10 | 5%
8,00 – 8,99 | 15%
7,00 – 7,99 | 50%
6,00 – 6,99 | 20%
5,00 – 5,99 | 10%

Τι καταλαβαίνετε από αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τι καταλαβαίνετε από αυτό;



(α) Ότι τα ενδεικτικά ποσοστά αθροίζονται στο 105,5% και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι σόι ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα είναι αυτό.
(β) Ότι η χρήση των ποσοστών γίνεται επί των βαθμών επιτυχίας και είναι ένας τρόπος διεθνοποίησης της βαθμολογίας χωρίς να είναι αναγκασμένος ο καθένας να καταλαβαίνει ποιο είναι το άριστα και ποια η βάση.
(γ) Ότι χρειαζόμαστε τον ενδεικτικό πίνακα για να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται.


----------



## Themis (Oct 3, 2014)

Καταλαβαίνω ό,τι και ο Νίκελ στο #2: ο βαθμός του τον τοποθετεί στο τοπ 17,75% των φοιτητών της φουρνιάς του που πήραν πτυχίο. Φυσικά, αν δεν υπάρχει επεξήγηση, η πληροφορία παραμένει λειψή, αλλά τουλάχιστον μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ότι δεν βρίσκεται στο κατώτερο 82,25%. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα του πίνακα είναι ότι δεν δίνει αθροιστικά τα ποσοστά (π.χ. 9-10 το 5%, 8-10 το 15%, 7-10 το 45% κτλ.). Αν λοιπόν ο φοιτητής τοποθετείται στην πάνω ("υψηλότερη") φέτα, έχει καλώς. Αν όμως τοποθετείται στη δεύτερη ή τρίτη κτλ., αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα προσδιορίσουν τη φέτα αυτή.

Δόκτορα, ο πίνακας δεν είναι _ενδεικτικός_. Το λένε και οι ίδιοι: _παραδειγματικός _είναι. Όπως η τιμωρία των μεταφραστών που καλούνται να μεταφράσουν τέτοια ιερογλυφικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Themis said:


> Δόκτορα, ο πίνακας δεν είναι _ενδεικτικός_. Το λένε και οι ίδιοι: _παραδειγματικός _είναι. Όπως η τιμωρία των μεταφραστών που καλούνται να μεταφράσουν τέτοια ιερογλυφικά.


Χρησιμοποίησα το ενδεικτικός για το δείγμα επειδή μου ήταν αδιανόητο ένα υποδειγματικό παράδειγμα όπου τα αθροιζόμενα εκατοστιαία ποσοστά φτάνουν στο 105,5%...

Θα έπρεπε να ήμουν πιο δηκτικός, ίσως...


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2014)

Μικρό λάθος με τον πίνακα, η πρώτη σειρά είναι 9-10 5%
Οπότε το άθροισμα βγαίνει 100%


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μικρό λάθος με τον πίνακα, η πρώτη σειρά είναι 9-10 5%
> Οπότε το άθροισμα βγαίνει 100%


 .


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2014)

Από εδώ https://venus.cs.aueb.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=275809 , να ένας που δίνει παράδειγμα:

Μ.Ο: 8.51
4ος στους 92 Πτυχιούχους (4,35%) για το έτος 2005-2006
18ος στους 839 Πτυχιούχους (2,15%) για τα έτη 2005-2006 έως 2009-2010


Οπότε αντίστοιχα το υπό μετάφραση μας λέει ότι ο πτυχιούχος ήταν 17ος
Βέβαια το θέμα δεν είναι να το καταλάβουμε αλλά να το μεταφράσουμε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Εντάξει, αφού το καταλάβαμε, το μεταφράζουμε κιόλας (να μην ξεχνάμε και ότι είμαστε στο γερμανικό νήμα) - το επίμαχο είναι το χρωματιστό (οι βαθμοί στα γερμανικά είναι από άριστα 1 μέχρι 6 κόπηκες):

zu der Bewertung: 
Note 1 = *gehört zu den oberen 10% der Studenten*, die die Kriterien erfüllen 
Note 2 = gehört zu den oberen 25% der Studenten, die die Kriterien erfüllen 
Note 3 = gehört zu den mittleren 30% der Studenten, die die Kriterien erfüllen 
Note 4 = gehört zu den unteren 25% der Studenten, die die Kriterien erfüllen 
Note 5 = gehört zu den unteren 10% der Studenten, die die Kriterien erfüllen 
Note 6 = Kriterien nicht erfüllt, „nicht bestanden“

(από *εδώ*)

Στα αγγλικά, υποθέτω ότι θα μεταφράζαμε με κάτι σαν *ranks among the higher 17,75%*.


----------



## Severus (Oct 3, 2014)

Hervorragend!!!

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια!

Ο σχηματισμός αυτής της έκφρασης έχει μάλλον επηρεαστεί από τη βαθμολογική κλίμακα ECTS, στην οποία προβλέπεται βαθμολογική κατάσταση και κατάταξη των φοιτητών. 




Περισσότερες πληροφορίες επί του θέματος
http://www.uni-muenster.de/Auslandsamt/Forum/ects_teil_4.html
http://erasmus.eap.gr/pdf/ECTS_Guide.pdf


----------

